# HELP !! My dog has lost his mind..



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You might want to have him evaluated by an animal behaviorist. It would help to be really clear on what issues he has right now and why. You could train him, but unless you really understand his personality and issues, it's just altering his behavior and not addressing the problem. He may not be truly aggressive but fearful. A lot of dogs act aggressive because they're scared. You as the owner/handler can take steps to make him more confident and less fearful. But you need to know what's going on. If you Google "animal behaviorist" you should find some in your area. Or ask your vet for a referral. Good luck!


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in here. I also have a 13 month old golden who, just in the last three weeks, has become quite dog aggressive when out on walks. His behavior turned on a dime. I have enlisted a trainer to help and she believes he is resource guarding. Not food or a toy, but me. I can't claim to know how to solve the problem though, but we will be working on this and I'll let you know how it goes. My best advice right now (based on all I've learned and read) is to divert your path when you see a dog coming your way, avoid potential places of confrontation to the best of your ability, and to remain calm when you feel it coming on.


----------

